# Größe einer Wathose



## Aragorn (10. Jan. 2012)

Ich habe mich im Internet mal grob schlau gemacht, doch habe ich nichts gutes gefunden.

Ich bin ca. 188cm 80kg und habe Schuhgröße 42. Welche Größe eine Wathose brauche ich da? 

Ich habe vor mir eine im Netz zu bestellen, kann mir jemand etwas empfehlen? 

Danke!!!


----------



## Christine (10. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Größe einer Wathose*

Hallo Frank,

bei 188 cm und nur Schuhgröße 42 solltest Du aufpassen, wenn die Hose sich an der Schuhgröße orientiert, was die meisten mit Stiefeln dran machen - das könnte ziemlich eng werden. 

Vielleicht bist Du mit einer ohne Stiefel, über die Du dann normale Gummischuhe oder -stiefel ziehst, besser dran. So etwas ist auch nicht so teuer.


----------



## karsten. (10. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Größe einer Wathose*

ordentliche Wathosen werden über die Schuhgröße eingeteilt

die kann aber ruhig 2 Nummmern größer sein
Du wächst ja noch rein 
außerdem steigst Du ja nich nackig in das Teil 
[URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/19/]
1[/URL]
[URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/21/]2[/URL]

mfG


----------



## rease (10. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Größe einer Wathose*

Moin Moin,

würde dir auch empfehlen einfach die Wathose einfach ein bis zwei nummern größer zu bestellen... Obwohl ich sagen muss meine ist mir, mit schuhgröße 44 und einer Körpergröße von 1,83 m schon fast zu groß (81 kg) 

hab mir meine übrigens im Netto gekauft, als "Teichhose" völlig ausreichend, als leidentschaftlicher Angler oder zum Abfischen würde ich mir jedoch definitiv eine "bessere" holen 

grüße


----------



## Aragorn (10. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Größe einer Wathose*



rease schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> würde dir auch empfehlen einfach die Wathose einfach ein bis zwei nummern größer zu bestellen... Obwohl ich sagen muss meine ist mir, mit schuhgröße 44 und einer Körpergröße von 1,83 m schon fast zu groß (81 kg)
> 
> ...



Ich brauche die nur zur Teichreinigung etc. 

Danke schon mal an alle Infos, würde mich über mehr Empfehlungenfreuen...


----------



## Jürgen E (10. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Größe einer Wathose*

Hallo Frank

meine Watthose ist ein Lidlangebot, Schuhgröße 46, fällt sehr groß aus, geht fast bis unter die Arme (bin 1,92 m groß). Aber man kann sich sehr gut damit bewegen, auch hinhocken.
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## canis (10. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Größe einer Wathose*

Hallo

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass grundsätzlich alle bisherigen Wathosen grösser sind, als dass es die Schuhnummer angibt. Bei normalen Schuhen (Halbschuhen, Urnschuhen, Trekking-Schuhen, etc.) habe ich eigentlich überall Grösse 44, selten auch 45. Bei Wathosen ebenso wie bei Watstiefeln sind mir hingegen die Nummern 44 und 45 deutlich zu gross, ich passe da mit handelsüblichen Baumwollsocken gut in die Grösse 42 rein, was immer noch geräumig ist. Wahrscheinlich würde sogar die 41 noch passen. 

Deshalb mein Tipp:
Orientiere dich beim Kauf auf jeden Fall an der Schugrösse, wähle die Nummer aber sicher nicht grösser, als du sie bei den üblichen Schuhen hast.


----------



## Boxerfan (10. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Größe einer Wathose*

Gehe doch einfach mal in Anglergeschäft, entweder findest Du da ein Sonderangebot oder Du probierst an und kaufst dann im Netz


----------



## Joerg (10. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Größe einer Wathose*

Hallo Frank,
da ich die selten brauche, habe ich meine auch beim Discounter günstig erworben.
Bei mir kam auch nur die größte in Frage, da ist aber auch noch genügend Spielraum.
Zum ausmisten im Teich reicht die vollkommen aus.


----------



## totti01 (18. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Größe einer Wathose*

Hi Frank,

also ich habe mir diese hier ( http://www.ebay.de/itm/Neopren-Wath...05?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item2eb97709f1) gegönnt.

Ich kann nur berichten, dass ich mit dieser Hose Ende Oktober über eine Stunde im Teich gestanden habe und mir absolut nicht kalt wurde!!!

Natürlich bleibst Du darin auch trocken


----------



## RKurzhals (19. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Größe einer Wathose*

Hallo Frank,
Karstens Bericht kann ich mir nur anschließen!  Es geht mir ähnlich. Und immer, wenn ich mit dem Teil in den Teich gehe (letztes Jahr nur einmal ), läuft mir Wasser durch Bücken oder Beugen von oben rein :evil.
Die Wahl einer zu großen Hose ist kein Thema. Sobald Du ins Wasser steigst, zieht sich das Teil eh' zusammen dank' des Wasserdrucks. Ein echt komisches Gefühl. Wenn das im Fussbereich nicht passiert, dann wird Dich das eher weniger irritieren, als der Effekt am restlichen Körper.
Mein Tipp: Schau' mal in einem örtlichen Angelshop vorbei!


----------



## Hanes (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Größe einer Wathose*

Ich würde sagen am besten anprobieren, den jede Hose fällt anders aus und ist anders geschnitten. Aber wie es schon erwähnt wurde sollte sie schon ein paar Nummern größer sein, da du ja immer noch was unter hast. Wenn du bei einem Online Shop bestellst sollte man auf die Garantie achten, falls die Hose nicht ganz passt, dass sie umgetauscht werden kann. Da du sie nur zur Teichreinigung brauchst reichen glaube ich auch Watstiefel, die reichen immer so bis zum Schritt, bzw. zur Hüfte, wenn der Teich aber etwas tiefer ist, wäre eine Wathose natürlich besser. Ich selber habe eine Behr Watstiefel, diese benutzte ich gelegentlich zum angeln. Ganz schön daran: Die sind im Stiefel mit Neopren gefüttert, ist deswegen schön  warm und es scheuert nix. Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------



## Christine (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Größe einer Wathose*



Hanes schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.



Hallo Hanes,

dem Frank vielleicht nicht, der suchte ja schon im Januar - wenn er bis jetzt noch keine hat,dann ... 
- aber vielleicht ja dem nächsten.

Und herzlichen Willkommen bei uns.
Und bitte fülle Deine Profil etwas genauer aus - 30 m² bei 1 m Tiefe und 50 l Inhalt sind sehr unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Lucy79 (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Größe einer Wathose*

ich hab auch ne Neopren Wathose, echt super... hab die in meiner Normalen Schuhgrösse gekauft, fällt auch sehr gross aus


----------



## Knut (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Größe einer Wathose*

Hallo,
ich habe mir beim Internetauktionshaus einen NVA - Schutzanzug für 1 € gekauft. Das funktioniert genauso wie eine Wathose. Es ist auch eine Allroundgröße, denn bei der Armee wurden wir auch nicht vermessen und die Dinger haben (mußten) gepasst.

Glück auf
Markus


----------



## Aragorn (14. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Größe einer Wathose*

Hab auf gut Glück bei LIDL eine gekauft, passt und hält  mich trocken


----------

